# Sichtbarkeit von Bean-Modifikationen?



## Holle4711 (23. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Auf meinem Tomcat 5.0 läuft eine kleine Webapplikation bestehend aus einem HTML-File, von dem aus eine JSP aufgerufen wird (Form-Submit) und einer Bean, die wiederum aus der vorgenannten JSP aufgerufen wird. 

Nun bin ich ein "Newbie" der JSP-Programmierung und würde gerne folgenden (wahrscheinlich grundsätzlichen) Punkt klären: 

Wenn ich Änderungen in der Bean (MyBean.java) vornehme, diese speichere und anschließend die Webapplikation im Tomcat noch einmal aufrufe, sehe ich diese Änderungen im Web *nicht*. 

Erst, wenn ich Tomcat stoppe, das Work-Verzeichnis lösche, Tomcat neu starte und die Applikation erneut aufrufe, wurden die Änderungen an der Bean "gezogen", so dass sie jetzt auch sichtbar sind. 

Ich denke, dass, damit die Änderungen im Web sichtbar werden, die jsp und Bean erst einmal neu compiliert werden  müssen. Aber muss ich denn wirklich jedes Mal den Tomcat wie oben beschrieben herunterfahren und neu starten, bevor ich meine Änderungen im Web sehe? Gibt es nicht so etwas wie eine "on-the-fly"-Methode, mit der ich Modifikationen an der Bean bei fortwährend laufendem Tomcat direkt im Web sichtbar machen kann? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Grüße

Holle4711


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2005)

Siehe web.xml in tomcat/conf Verzeichnis.
Setze "modificationTestInterval" auf 0, dann werden JPS Seiten jedes mal geprüft.
Ich vermute, dass gleiches auch für Beans etc. gilt. 

```
<servlet>
  <servlet-name>jsp</servlet-name>
  <servlet-class>org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet</servlet-class>
  ...
  <init-param>
    <param-name>modificationTestInterval</param-name>
    <param-value>0</param-value>
  </init-param>
  ...
</servlet>
```


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2005)

Andere Möglichkeit ist, das ganze mit Ant zu automatisieren (compilieren und neu deployen).
Wenn es kein Riesenprojekt ist, dann dürfte es sehr schnell gehen.


----------

